# renault 2.5dci engine chipping?



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
has anyone had their renault 2.5dci 120bhp engine chipped and if so what was the difference. ours is the 05 model.

we had the old fiat 2.8 td done with good results

tramp


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

*Renault engine chip*

Hi Tramp,
I have the 3.0 ltr Renault 140 bhp and have had it chipped to 175 bhp,this was done by Celtic Tuning. Cost £360.00. Worth every penny, power is incredible, and approx 5 MPG improvement on a run. The van is more responsive in all gears, very smooth and a better drive. I would recommend them to everyone, a very professional outfit.


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Tramp
i have a mod file for your engine 35% more bhp and torque,improved fuel economy,pm me for details also i am at malvern this weekend come and have a chat
Regards
Alex
boosters uk


----------



## 114434 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Tramp
I have have recently carried out a modification on a Renault Master DCi 150. I have attached a copy of the ACTUAL results we achieved on this vehicle . I know they are not the large percentages claimed by others , but they are proven!!
The customer has written to us stating how much better the vehicle performed and quoting that MPG has gone from 27.52 to 32.26 .

Anyone wishing to have a copy of the letter , then please contact us and we will forward a copy and a print out of the graph . 

Andrew
TB Turbo
NB
This is a remap via the OBD port !!


----------



## 114434 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Sorry attchment did not work*

Sorry attachment did not work
should be there now


----------

